# NGD Xotic XSC-2



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

a few months ago, I went into my local shop and they had a Daphne Blue Xotic S guitar up for grabs. Played it for a bit and was pleaseantly surprised. The rep. at Kaos Music mentioned that they were the only Canadian dealer for Xotic guitars. A few days passed and decided to place an order with the following specs:

* Dakota Red
* PAF type humbucker in the bridge
* jumbo frets
* 12" radius
* light or no relicing

i was quoted 6 months and 3 months before the due date, got an email that the guitar was on its way.

Picked it up tonight and superb guitar. Highly resonant,~7.5 lbs, the single coils are super quiet. The pickups are wound at the shop in California and worth noting that the guitars are hand built. The back of the neck is flamey, roasted maple, and the carve is stellar - slightly bigger neck carve than the guitar I tried in store which is perfect for me.


Just a great guitar - Kaos has a couple in stock and worth giving it a spin. Some of my favorite players including Dean Brown, Oz Noy and Allen Hinds play Xotic guitars.

A couple glam shots from the shop featuring amp builder Lou Roppoli (doing his best Zoolander......)















View attachment 217284


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Lovely. How does it compare to something like a Suhr? A bit more vintage?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Lovely. How does it compare to something like a Suhr? A bit more vintage?


I haven't played a Suhr S in a while and can't really say. There is only one Suhr S that grabbed me and it was a friend's.. I am a big fan of Suhr's T model.

The pickups are low output and sound great. They are the '60's single coil (they also offer 50's with slightly less output).


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd love to try one in person, they look great especially the flamed and roasted neck.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I'd love to try one in person, they look great especially the flamed and roasted neck.


If you are in the GTA, Bloor and Royal York. They have a Sonic Blue and Shell Pink both s/s/s.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

gorgeous neck, but they need to clean the grime off the pickguard


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> gorgeous neck, but they need to clean the grime off the pickguard


Not a fan of mint green?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Alex said:


> Not a fan of mint green?


 hahahaha my eyes are terrible! i thought it was just dirty. i swear that doesn't look green to me. i thought it was a filthy white pickguard


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

That looks great, congratulations on the new Xotic. I haven't played one personally but really liked the demo video Brent Mason did with one a few years back.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

But....what about the SVL??? I thought THAT was the best of the best????


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

StratCat said:


> But....what about the SVL??? I thought THAT was the best of the best????


It still is


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

Alex said:


> It still is
> 
> View attachment 217404


 A Matchless, 👀 nice.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

ping-ping said:


> A Matchless, 👀 nice.


I owned that Matchless for over 10 years - great amp.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

That Xotic looks very cool. Do you still have it?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

polyslax said:


> That Xotic looks very cool. Do you still have it?


I sold it to a GC member and I think it's still in the GC circle


----------

